

Name your Arguments - phleet
http://jamie-wong.com/2011/11/28/name-your-arguments/

======
frankus
Obscure Objective-C aside that you should never actually take advantage of:

You don't actually need anything between colons in a method signature.

for instance, you could write:

doStuff:arg1 :arg2 :arg3

The method signature would be something like:

\- (void) doStuff:(NSString _)arg1 :(NSString_ )arg2 :(BOOL)arg3;

So it's strictly a convention even in Obj-C that arguments are "named".

